# il segreto per vivere bene



## contepinceton (22 Agosto 2011)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' veramente un buon punto di partenza.
> Permettimi una considerazione, che ovviamente lascia il tempo che trova e non ha la pretesa di essere LA SOLUZIONE.
> Penso che nella vita, i sogni, i progetti, le aspirazioni, siano importanti, ma non IMPORTANTISSIMI.
> E' cosa buona avere dei desideri da realizzare e perseguirli, ma cosa ancora più buona vivere la vita come andrebbe vissuta IMHO: e cioè nel modo più semplice, mettendo un giorno dietro l'altro vedendo cosa questo ci porta e vivendolo serenamente. All'inizio potrà sembrare che non si stà facendo nessu passo verso la realizzazione di quei sogni di cui sopra, ma un giorno ti fermi un attimo a pensare e scopri che li hai realizzati senza neanche che te ne accorgessi.


----------

